# Gas pack smells funny when the heater is on



## malektaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Working on a Lennox 10GCS042 with LP, customer complained about an odd smell. Unit is sooting up the exhaust really bad and has a stink to it while running. Checked a few things out and I have 11.8 gas pressure coming in, 9.6 out, adjusted it down to 3.5 and it starts lighting in the burner tubes. Orifice size is 54 just as Lennox supplies in the conversion kit, spring in the gas valve has been changed as well so I don't see it as a conversion problem. There is not a gas leak (not that kind of smell to it) and the heat exchanger does not have any holes in it, any idea what is going on?


----------



## Acomfort (Dec 5, 2013)

Why are you adjusting the unit to 3.5" when it's lp? Is the exhaust hood clear?


----------



## sparky1000 (Feb 10, 2014)

Manifold pressure on LP should be 10" WC. It was 2" to high.. May clear up and run correct if it isn't sooted up to bad.


----------



## jainsumit12 (Feb 24, 2014)

You have to contact with HVAC Expert. Because they can resolve the problem very quickly..

Best HVAC in Scarborough


----------



## SUREFIRE (Apr 21, 2014)

Actually you were probably fine at the input pressure you had...manifold pressure refers to the output pressure....the rating plate will usually have a range of acceptable input pressures, and for LP this is usually 10-14"....the regulator in the gas valve will bring the pressure down to the proper operating (manifold) pressure from there assuming input is within range. And yes, 3.5" is for natural so that's def. wrong.

I would think along the lines of a vent blockage etc., but you'd probably have experienced a flame rollout. I'd start by getting every thing clean and setting the gas pressure correctly.

-Jason
SUREFIRE Mechanical- Long Island Air Conditioning Repair Experts


----------

